# RF 62



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone know the differences between the Klipsch "RF-62 series 4" vs the current RF-62 II speakers? I did quite a few searches and all I could find was the difference between the RF-62 I and RF-62 II. 

Steve


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know a whole lot about Klipsch, but seems like the older Reference Series did not have an RF-62. 
Wasn't the RF-35 the equivalent of the current RF-62 and RF-62 II ??? 
I'm sure there is a Klipsch guru around here that will chime in soon.


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

nova said:


> Don't know a whole lot about Klipsch, but seems like the older Reference Series did not have an RF-62.
> Wasn't the RF-35 the equivalent of the current RF-62 and RF-62 II ???
> I'm sure there is a Klipsch guru around here that will chime in soon.


Thank you for reminding me to update my query.

using http://archive.org and going to http://klipsch.org (their 2007 webpage) I was able to determine that the RF-62 series four was originally released in 2006-2007. It has the same basic design as the RF-62 II other than the crossover frequencies and feet. We paid $560 for the pair of RF-62 series four speakers, and an RC-52. The original cost in 2007 was about $799 each plus $369 for the RC-52.


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

would like to add a new question to this thread. 

We love the RF-62 and RC-52 combination. With it we have some KLH 15" 1533A wide fronts (20-22,000 if you believe KLH), some side surround 12" JBL knockoffs that are 25 years old and a pair of smaller Polk?? (hidden behind the couch) bookcase speakers for the rear speakers. The room is maybe 15' x 12' and is open on one side into the kitchen, with a glass slider and window on the other so it is not the optimal listening area. That said, the sound improved so much when we upgraded the amp and speakers. The amp is an Onkyo TX-NR818. Still using DVD's as the wide screen is component in, no HDMI. I am 63, 64 soon and diminished hearing in both ears - soft speech is hard to understand. I still enjoy music and movies.

Someone has a pair of RF-62's for sale and I was thinking about adding them instead of the KLH speakers along with a R-12SW subwoofer. That would free up a little space as the 15" speakers are really wide. I could then use the 15" as side surround or rear, or I could use the new RF-62 as the side surrounds. Or I could leave things alone and just continue as is. Anyone want to make suggestions how we might improve this system? I am not unhappy with it, just considering an opportunity.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd pick up the RF-62's and place them in the side surround positions. As for the sub, I think it would depend on the price. I think there are a lot of subs out there that are much better than the Klipsch for the money. Do you already have a sub? A second sub could help smooth out bass response in your room.


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Mark - no sub now, the wide front KLH's 15-inch speakers are carrying the bass.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting, I have never had "wides" but I would suspect the crossover setting is keeping them from really carrying the bass content and you're probably missing out on a lot of the LFE or .1 content as well. Do you have your fronts and wides set to full range or full band? I would suspect the addition of a sub would greatly improve the low end on your set-up.


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

hard to know. The NR818 does allow programming so the wide front speakers are full range, and the front speakers are cut off at 80. Whether the signal it sends to them is full range or not is hard to know without test gear.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure but I believe you must have your fronts set to full range in order to get full range to the wides. I'd guess you are missing out on most everything below 80 Hz. Then again, if you have the sub set to "none" it should be sending full range to the fronts but not sure if it would to the wides? :dontknow:

Hopefully someone more familiar with the NR818 will chime in. 

In any case I do believe your system will benefit from the addition of a sub :T


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Mark - you are the best


----------

